# Tent Worms/Catepillars



## dhuffnmu (Aug 14, 2005)

Does anyone know more about these. It seems this year around my area I have been seeing more and more of them that in recent years. One homeowner was scared that they were going to kill her large trees.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Stumper (Aug 14, 2005)

They generally don't cause extensive harm but if the numbers get high enough they can defoliate a tree completely-a couple of defoliations on succeeding years can deplete resources enough to cause death. They are easily combated with BT-Bacilus Thurengensis (SP) a natural pathogen which multiplies in the intestinal tract and causes death by chronic constipation.


----------



## treeseer (Aug 14, 2005)

Stumper said:


> They are easily combated with BT-Bacilus Thurengensis (SP) a natural pathogen ...


True, and they are also easily combatted by breaking up the webs with a long stick and letting the birds get em, or pruning them out if you won't miss the branch. Their numbers do fluctuate; if it's a bad year now it may be less of a problem in 06.


----------



## dhuffnmu (Aug 15, 2005)

What exactly is BT is it a spray or is some sort of injection?


----------



## bushman (Aug 15, 2005)

the product Conserve is a bt product that can be sprayed on catapillars!


----------



## arboromega (Aug 16, 2005)

it is fall webworm i would guees, not tent catapillar. end of limbs or in croteches? get a picture i could elaborate. this time of year most likely fall webworm, but i dont live in mich so icould be wrong


----------



## bushman (Aug 16, 2005)

seems like we say that about every year treeseer but seem to get ,not enough rain to much rain ,insects are really bad .06 better be real good!if global warming stays around things are going to worse,and dont see the end in site.


----------



## treeman45246 (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.hcs.ohio-state.edu/images/cd0006/202/cd0006-148.jpeg

Forest tent caterpillar damage should be quite evident still, but not currently active. Only one generation per year, so no sprays until next year either way. Damage here was pretty bad, mostly on Sugar Maple. From the number of egg masses I'm seeing, '06 may be even worse.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 17, 2005)

Double ditto the fall web worm.







They are a moth (Hyphantria cuneaso) bT will work, be sure you know you pests, because it will not work on sawfly larve, wich looks like a catapillar.


----------



## dhuffnmu (Aug 17, 2005)

The ones that I am seeing alot of are on the ends of branches.


----------



## hobby climber (Aug 18, 2005)

dhuffnmu, I'm about 45min from Detroit Michigan in Ontario Canada. I also noticed an increase of tent caterpillars in my area this year. All I do is get out my telescopic pole saw and open up the web removing what I can reach. Birds do the rest! If they are higher than you can reach...maybe a throw weight & line??? HC


----------

